# ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???



## betruegerjaeger (12 März 2009)

Das eigentlich sinnvolle System PayPal, das sowohl Verkäufer als auch Käufer einen halbwegs sicheren Geld-/Waren-Transfer bietet, kommt immer mehr ins Gerede. Es mehren sich die Stimmen, die folgendes erlebt haben, und eben das ist auch mir passiert:
Nach bestätigtem ebay-Kauf (Zahlung über PayPal) kommt von PayPal folgende E-Mail (Textauszug):

Guten Tag, Vorname Nachname,

Sie haben eine Zahlung an xyz GmbH eingeleitet. Der Betrag wird nach einer Sicherheitsprüfung in 4-7 Tagen automatisch dem Verkäufer gutgeschrieben. Wir informieren Sie in Ihrem PayPal-Konto und per E-Mail, sobald die Zahlung abgeschlossen ist.

Diese Transaktion wird in Kürze in Ihrer Kontoübersicht unter "Letzte Aktivitäten" angezeigt werden.

Ich habe telefonisch bei PayPal sofort nachgefragt, was PayPal denn unter einer "Sicherheitsprüfung" versteht. Die überaus intelligente Antwort lautete: "Das dürfen wir nicht sagen, denn sonst wäre es keine Sicherheitsüberprüfung." Man konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wie lange die "Sicherheitsprüfung" denn noch dauern wird.

So weit, so gut. Mögen sie mich doch sicherheitsüberprüfen, was bei genehmigtem Lastschriftverfahren eigentlich sehr merkwürdig ist. Dann wartet man eben und ärgert sich, daß der erworbene Artikel sehr viel später eintrifft. Aber jetzt kam der Haken. Der Betrag wurde einen Tag später abgebucht. Auf meine nochmalige telefonische Anfrage, wo denn nun mein Geld sei und wann ich denn nun meine Waren bekomme, kam wieder die tolle Antwort mit der Sicherheitsprüfung. Auf meinen Einwand, sie hätten doch schon mein Geld auf ihrem Konto, wurde mir gesagtg, das könnten sie nicht bestätigen.

Darauhin habe ich bei meiner Bank die Lastschrift sofort rückgängig gemacht, das kostet PayPal ein paar Euro. Mir wurde von dem Lieferanten gesagt, daß das in letzter Zeit immer häufiger passiert, mit z.T. wochenlangen Wartezeiten. Tatsache ist, daß man PayPal mit dieser üblen Methode ein zinsloses Darlehen gewährt, daß bei entsprechend hoher Teilnehmerzahl und Beträgen für PayPal einen Zinsgewinn von mehreren Hunderttausend Euro pro Jahr bedeutet.
Somit mal wieder eine fiese Internetabzocke selbst von einem bekannten Dienstleistungslieferanten, der selbst hier auf dieser Site kräftig Werbung macht.

Lasst mal hören, wie lange ihr auf die Geldeingangsbestätigung warten musstet !!!

Nichtg verzagen, Fazit:
Konsum-Verzicht um diesen Aasgeiern nicht noch mehr Geld reinzuschaufeln !!!!!


----------



## ImmerÄrger (13 März 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*



> Nichtg verzagen, Fazit:
> Konsum-Verzicht um diesen Aasgeiern nicht noch mehr Geld reinzuschaufeln !!!!!



Nein ! Selbstverständlich konsumiere ich. Ich suche mit vielleicht nur ein sicheres Zahlungssystem. 

Das unabhängige Outbay-Forum bietet einige nette Geschichten zum Thema "Sicherheitsüberprüfung".

In der Tat könnte man vermuten, dass die Sicherheitsüberprüfungen zu dazu dienen, einen Zinsvorteil zu erlangen.

Im entsprechenden Ebay - Forum findet man gleichlautende Einträge


----------



## ImmerÄrger (13 März 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*



> Ich suche mit vielleicht nur ein sicheres Zahlungssystem



streiche: sicheres

setze: anderes


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*

folgende Zeilen habe ich soeben an PAYPAL gesendet:

Zu Ihrer Information :
... künftig wird jeder Verkäufer , der bedingt durch Ihr Zurückhalten/Sicherheitsprüfen meiner Bezahlung , nicht sofort liefern kann , von mir eine NEGATIV-BEWERTUNG bekommen - egal , wie gut seine Ware und sein sonstiger Service waren ! Mein Bewertungstext wird sein : " über PAYPAL bezahlt und dadurch ewig auf meine Ware gewartet " .
Gruss W.G


----------



## Eniac (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... künftig wird jeder Verkäufer , der bedingt durch Ihr Zurückhalten/Sicherheitsprüfen meiner Bezahlung , nicht sofort liefern kann , von mir eine NEGATIV-BEWERTUNG bekommen - egal , wie gut seine Ware und sein sonstiger Service waren ! Mein Bewertungstext wird sein : " über PAYPAL bezahlt und dadurch ewig auf meine Ware gewartet " .



So ein Schwachsinn, was zum Teufel kann denn der Verkäufer dafür und glaubst du im Ernst, dass das PainPal in irgendeiner Form interessiert? Wieso bezahlst du nicht einfach per Überweisung? 

Wirklich unfassbar...


Eniac


----------



## Axel-B (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

man muss sich das mal mit PayPal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Die Bank sitzt in Luxemburg. Unterliegt also nicht dem deutschen Bankengesetz. Jetzt kommt es: PayPal ist eine GmbH. Wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber mit einer Einlage von 10.000 Eur (ja, in Worten zehntausend) unglaublich. Es laufen dort sicher Millionen Eur jeden Monat über deren Konto.

Ich bin Händler. Auch bei grösseren Summen sperren die, die Konten nach dem Motto Sicherheitsabfrage. Dann muss man sich legitimieren um wieder an sein Geld zu kommen. Das ganze dauert schon mal 2-3Wochen.

Eine Frechheit hoch drei.


----------



## srm71 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*

Ich hatte auch mehrfach bei Paypal reklamiert, das meine Abbuchungen 7 Tage uns länger einem Sicherheitscheck unterzogen wurden. Im Geld einziehen sind die fix, selbst am Wochenende aber Guthaben auszahlen dauert mehrere Tage.

Ebay meldet sinkende Unsatzzahlen und Paypal steigende. Warum wohl? Die Transaktionen sind nur noch abgesichert, wenn mit Paypal bezahlt wird. Und die brüten mehrere Tage auf dem fremden Geld und streichen die Zinsen ein.


----------



## Timster (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*

PayPal hat definitv seine Schwächen. Insb. das Vorgehen im Rahmen der sog. "Sicherheitsüberprüfungen" ist eine schräge Angelegenheit. Aber was hieran


Axel-B schrieb:


> ... man muss sich das mal mit PayPal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Die Bank sitzt in Luxemburg. Unterliegt also nicht dem deutschen Bankengesetz. Jetzt kommt es: PayPal ist eine GmbH. Wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber mit einer Einlage von 10.000 Eur (ja, in Worten zehntausend) unglaublich. Es laufen dort sicher Millionen Eur jeden Monat über deren Konto. ...


das Problem sein soll, verstehe ich nicht so recht?


----------



## Axel-B (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*

Hallo Timster,

ganz einfach. Wenn PayPal Luxemburg das Wasser zum Halse steht, machen sie dicht. Max. 10.000 Euro Haftung. Ein Witz hoch drei !

Dein Guthaben kannst Du dann z.B. abschreiben. Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.


----------



## skanhey-panpipes (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: ebays PayPal nun auch im Graubereich ???*



Eniac schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, was zum Teufel kann denn der Verkäufer dafür und glaubst du im Ernst, dass das PainPal in irgendeiner Form interessiert? Wieso bezahlst du nicht einfach per Überweisung?
> 
> Wirklich unfassbar...
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe es gerade anderrum erfahren ein auslandsgeschäft mit der tollen bank of america. nach dem von der bank die zahlung der kundin bestätigt wurde den nachweis haben das ich die ware nach den bestimmungsort niegeria geschickt habe und immer mit dem vermerk sicher und sicherheit no problem. nach dem ich die ware losgeschickt habe wurde die geforderte sendenummer an die bank von america zugeschickt, daraufhin wollte die bank genaue informationen vom erpfänger diese wurde der bank gleich in vorm des Versandauftrages übermittelt. danach informierte mich die bank of amerika das alles in ordnung sei und der betrag von 300 € in den nächsten 48- 72 Stunden auf meinem konto gebucht ist. nach ablauf der frist ist der betrag nicht auf mein konto eingegangen, ich setzte mich umgehend erneut mit der bank in verbindung (mail) und sie antworteten mir, es gäbe jetzt ein problem die käuferin habe ihre Zahlung storniert. ich habe dem versandunternehmen es mitgeteilt die habe die ware in der auslieferungsstelle geblockt. seit gestern habe ich weder von der bank noch von der käuferin was gehört und die ware ist jetzt in niegeria.
so viel zum no problem!!!!!!

ich werde keine ware mehr über irgendeine Bank als transverbank wie pay-pal oder bank of america ausführen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Oktober 2009)

*419er*

Hallo,

vermutlich bist Du auf Vorschußbetrüger hereingefallen, die Dir die Bank vergegaukelt haben. Schau mal zu den Scambaitern und in den 419er-Bereich bei Antispam. Man wird Dir zwar nicht Dein Geld wiederholen können, aber Du verstehst, wie sie Dich abgezogen haben. Wenn Du Material hast, dann leite es an die Scambaiter weiter.

Nebelwolf


----------

